# ملف لحساب زاوية ميل الشعاع الشمسي المعدل بإضافات



## hady habib (7 مارس 2011)

*ملف لحساب زاوية ميل الشعاع الشمسي المعدل بإضافات
*







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه هي النسخة المعدلة من ملف حسابات زوايا الاسقاط الشمسي والتى قد سبق وطرحتها ضمن مواضيع المنتدي على هذا الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t250972.html

*الاضافات:*

















*المتطلبات:
*
استخدام اكسيل 2007 او ما تلاه لكي يتم تنفيذ جميع المعادلات بشكل سليم.

*تنزيل الملف:
*
Angles calculator.rar
Mediafire| 492.91 KB

*كلمة السر:
*
hadyhabib

والله تعالى هو ولى التوفيق

​


----------



## محمد 122 (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا على الملف
مجهود رائع يا اخي 
سوال كيف اعرف شدة السطوع الشمسي مع اختلاف الزاوية الشمسية بمعنى لو الساعة العاشرة صباحا شدة الاشعاع الشمسي تختلف اكيد عن الساعة الثانية بعد الظهر فكيف احسب هذه العلاقة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hady habib (15 مارس 2011)

المعادلات واضحه فى الصورة الاولى ياباشا 

اما تأثير الساعه فبالطبع يختلف فيه شدة الاشعاع الشمسي كذلك يختلف اليوم او التاريخ يعني مثلا 1/1 غير 3/5 مثلا 

ولو انت ركزت فى المعادلة اللى فى اول صفحة فى الملف هتلاقيني موضح كل زاوية يعني ايه وازاى بحسبها فى الكلام اللى هتلاقيه تحت كل جدول 

على العموم انا مستعد اشرح بشكل مبسط للناس اللى ممكن تلاقي صعوبة فى فهم الملف وان شاء الله هنزل الشرح قريب

آسف على التأخير فى الرد واتمني قبول اسفي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## abdullah20000 (19 مارس 2014)

hady habib قال:


> *ملف لحساب زاوية ميل الشعاع الشمسي المعدل بإضافات
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abdullah20000 (20 مارس 2014)

abdullah20000 قال:


> hady habib قال:
> 
> 
> > *ملف لحساب زاوية ميل الشعاع الشمسي المعدل بإضافات
> ...


----------



## abdullah20000 (20 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الحبيب الله يجزيك عنا خير و
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## ENG DE (26 أكتوبر 2014)

الف شكر يا باشا ممكن شرح لانى موش فاهم اى حاجة ماعلش


----------



## egale_one (19 مايو 2017)

الف شكر


----------

